# Shell/zip out insulated liner combo for do-it-all jacket?



## jbourne84 (Apr 16, 2018)

I need a decent ski jacket and it will also act as my normal winter jacket. I am imagining a quality shell / insulated layer combo sort of thing. But I'm open to all ideas. Would love to keep the price around 300.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I have a Patagonia down sweater that I use as a winter jacket when I'm not riding, and under a gore-tex shell on extremely cold days (like below freezing and really windy on the peak of Blackcomb). The Patagonia isn't waterproof but I live in Seattle, wear it all winter, and it's lasted 7 years and looks new. I would put a rain jacket over it if it's torrential rain but otherwise it's fine by itself down to slightly-below-freezing temps.

https://www.patagonia.com/product/m...cgid=mens-jackets-vests#tile-4=&start=1&sz=24

If you don't see extreme cold the Patagonia Nano is a bit thinner and still warm.

Gore-Tex shells are pretty easy to find on sale at the end of the season. I like to have layering options when riding and the down puffy with a separate shell has worked great for me.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

jbourne84 said:


> I need a decent ski jacket


I suggest you ask some skiiers then.


Only partially kidding. I would stick to the 'mainstream' brands that do a lot of 'generic' outerwear like TNF, Patagonia, Helly Hansen, even brands like Columbia - that is if you're going to be using this coat for basically everything 'winter'. I wouldn't focus entirely on the 'zip-in/out' liner aspect because this will limit your options greatly. You can easily have a mid-layer from one company and an outer shell from another company without sacrificing any performance whatsoever imo.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

At that price point you're not giving yourself many options unless you find good sales, but there are options. 

https://www.rei.com/product/119400/the-north-face-thermoball-snow-triclimate-3-in-1-jacket-mens

https://www.patagonia.com/product/mens-3-in-1-snowshot-ski-snowboard-jacket/31660.html

Where do you ride? What sort of climate? Down is always going to be the best warmth to weight ratio, but synthetic insulation tends to breathe better, and maintains it's warmth and loft if it gets wet. So humid climate or if you sweat a lot, go for synthetic. Super cold dry climate, go for down.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I found a nice Columbia coat at an outlet two years back. Right at that price point. It was end of summer.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

I have 4 Columbia jackets and love them. I live in Portland, OR where we get a lot of rain and I stay dry all day. 

For riding, I have the powderkeg model and love it. Keep in mind that Columbia jackets seem to run a bit big. I'm 6'6" and weigh 240 lbs (260 when I bought the jacket) and the Large fits me perfect. 

They have a down version as well as their standard version that might fit the bill if you are looking for something with down.


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 16, 2018)

Phedder said:


> At that price point you're not giving yourself many options unless you find good sales, but there are options.
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/119400/the-north-face-thermoball-snow-triclimate-3-in-1-jacket-mens
> 
> ...


Thanks. I can be flexible on the price for something ill wear for years. I'm in VT so there's a lot of variation, walking around burlington can get frigid at night, easily in the negatives (Fahrenheit). And Stowe mountain can get pretty cold and windy, it can also be in the 20s-30s and sunny. I'll be there on plenty of single digit days.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

jbourne84 said:


> Thanks. I can be flexible on the price for something ill wear for years. I'm in VT so there's a lot of variation, walking around burlington can get frigid at night, easily in the negatives (Fahrenheit). And Stowe mountain can get pretty cold and windy, it can also be in the 20s-30s and sunny. I'll be there on plenty of single digit days.


Similar here, we can be -30 and then 20 in a very short timeframe. I'll never buy anything other than a shell again. Just gives you endless options for layering underneath. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I have literally never not used my snowboarding jacket as my winter jacket. I've also never spent anywhere near $300. People tend to go way overboard with what they think they need in a jacket though. Decent waterproofing, some breathing and vents if you wanna use it as your spring jacket to. How many times have you been on the mountain and had the jacket be the part of your kit that was ruining your experience? Likely never unless you were REALLY off.

What do you qualify as being different from a street jacket and mountainware?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

All of my outerwear is always uninsulated for maximum versatility. Layer up as necessary or wear just the shells for warmer days.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

lab49232 said:


> I have literally never not used my snowboarding jacket as my winter jacket. I've also never spent anywhere near $300. *People tend to go way overboard with what they think they need in a jacket though.* Decent waterproofing, some breathing and vents if you wanna use it as your spring jacket to. How many times have you been on the mountain and had the jacket be the part of your kit that was ruining your experience? Likely never unless you were REALLY off.
> 
> What do you qualify as being different from a street jacket and mountainware?


Especially here in CO where our snow tends to be really dry. I've worn plenty of 10k and even some 5k gear and been fine. Honestly, breathability (or at least venting) is more important to me than the waterproofing. On the warmer spring days where you might get wet, who cares? It's warm anyway. Hell, I'm usually riding in a t-shirt on those days anyway.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Especially here in CO where our snow tends to be really dry. I've worn plenty of 10k and even some 5k gear and been fine. Honestly, breathability (or at least venting) is more important to me than the waterproofing. On the warmer spring days where you might get wet, who cares? It's warm anyway. Hell, I'm usually riding in a t-shirt on those days anyway.


Hell I ride in the PNW and waterproofing people think they need is crazy. Is your jacket getting wet going to be the thing that bothers you? Hell no! I don't care what you are wearing, your boots, your hands and your butt are going to be the real places water is going to get through and start causing problems while you ride. If its wet enough for your jacket to bother you youre going to have far worse issues in other areas. Don't get lost in your love for tech when in reality it's pointless.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Honestly, breathability (or at least venting) is more important to me than the waterproofing


Agreed - I'm more likely to get wet from sweat on the inside (for the most part)


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

jbourne84 said:


> Thanks. I can be flexible on the price for something ill wear for years. I'm in VT so there's a lot of variation, walking around burlington can get frigid at night, easily in the negatives (Fahrenheit). And Stowe mountain can get pretty cold and windy, it can also be in the 20s-30s and sunny. I'll be there on plenty of single digit days.


For the price point and warranty they offer, that Patagonia Snowshot is hard to beat. Lifetime of the garment warranty (6-8 years for a 2 layer jacket like that) but free repairs for life. 

Get yourself a decent lightweight fleece 1/4 zip as well and you're covered for pretty much all. Shell alone on above freezing days, fleece and shell below freezing days, shell and insulated jacket below 20 or so, and all of the above for those single digit or negative days.


----------



## Matt Web (Sep 21, 2019)

I can also vouch for Columbia jackets. I have two!


----------

